# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Прошу рекомендаций перед запросом помощи

## nibiru

Добрый вечер уважаемые хелперы!

завтра или чуть позже хочу обратиться к Вам за помощью
девушка взяла новый ПК
программист я так думаю поставил ей сборку
(ибо постоянно выходит ошибка сообщение про Вин32 (по ее словам), и проверки Кьюре Итом и Ремовал Тулом ничего не меняют)
я убежден что в сборки монтируются необнаруживаемые зловреды и лазейки
однако они уже установили поверх нее лицпрограммы работающие через Интернет (очередь шла 2 недели)

вопрос - чем запастись для боя дополнительно?
или это в общем-то нереально со сборкой? :Stick Out Tongue: 
кроме программ для обязательных логов из правил я скачал Kaspersky Rescue Disk 10
и планирую обновить ОС официально

сам сидел год на Линуксе пока не приобрел все лицензионное
кроме шевелящихся волос с энтой битвы ничего с этого иметь не буду
считаю Ваш ответ будет интересен многим
так как сам обхожу давно сборки стороной (разочаровался)

спасибо

прошу прощения за отсутсвие логов
важен Ваш ответ - реально простому юзеру справиться со сборочным троянцем спецпрограммами?
я бы все там снес  форматом, но хочется помочь ничего не удаляя

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1235

----------


## Bratez

В разделе "Помогите" только собственно лечение, поэтому перенес тему сюда.




> я убежден что в сборки монтируются необнаруживаемые зловреды и лазейки


Ни разу не встречал подобного, хотя в принципе возможно, что и такое бывает.

Серьезные специалисты действительно не жалуют "сборки", но по другой причине. Это касается в основном сильно переделанных версий, со множеством твиков и изменений в системных файлах, сделанных далеко не всегда "прямыми руками". Такие системы хороши только после установки, до той поры пока работают. Как только начинаются какие-то неполадки, зачастую проще бывает снести все вчистую, а не пытаться исправить, потому что ремонтопригодность их намного хуже стандартной винды.




> постоянно выходит ошибка сообщение про Вин32


Когда будете открывать тему в "Помогите", в дополнение к логам сделайте скриншот этой ошибки.

----------


## Словен

> Ни разу не встречал подобного, хотя в принципе возможно, что и такое бывает.


Да, бывает.
Когда-то мне по рекомендации скачали и установили сборку Вин. Как оказалось она была сделана человеком, который был автором на одном уважаемом сайте об ОС Микрософта. 
Сборка работала вполне нормально, но как-то я заметил, что на ПК кто-то лазит из-вне. После этого и выяснил кто делал сборку, в системе были зашиты контакты автора (ФИО, фото, ссылка на стр в ВК для связи, почта). Написал ему, получил какой-то ответ-отписку и после этого его контакты из системы пропали, а на сохранённую мной страницу в ВК зайти не смог!
Так же как-то раз соблазнился скачать хороший антивирус с торрента. Он был типа с вечным бесплатным ключом. Оказалось что да, работал не требуя регистрации, но с небольшими тормозами. После того как появились подозрения на какие-то левые самостоятельные действия этой самоделки решил его снести-не смог никак. Пришлось дооолго возится для того, чтобы удалить его нештатными средствами.

----------

